# Handgun hunting this season



## williams19j (May 14, 2016)

I'm thinking of hunting with a handgun during this upcoming deer season . 
I have a few handguns I would like to hunt with 
1 a ruger super redhawk 41 mag with a 7 1/2 barrel
2 a ruger redhawk 45lc also with a 7 1/2 barrel
3 a smith@wesson 686 357 with a 7 in barrel
4 a ruger gp100 357 with a 6in barrel 
Longest shop will be about 50 yards 
I will be hunting with iron sights 
Any input on which firearm maybe the best choice I know they all will work .


----------



## wolf3006 (May 14, 2016)

ruger super redhawk 41 mag with a 7 1/2 barrel  IMO


----------



## fishinjim88 (May 14, 2016)

I second the 41 mag , but the 45 lc will do the job too


----------



## Big7 (May 14, 2016)

I'll take #4.

One thing though.
I'm not strictly "handgun hunting" in the true form.

I'm a lefty and shoot long guns.
Either hand or both with wheelgun or pistol..

I have a few spots where I needed to shoot right handed
across my body to my left side, without turning.
(to close) no way to turn my body, just my head.

The GP-100 6" has served me well for over ten years
in those situations.


----------



## frankwright (May 15, 2016)

I vote for the Redhawk. I have one just like it and it has done well on the deer I killed with it.
My old eyes requires me to use the Red Dot for longer shots.


----------



## williams19j (May 16, 2016)

Thanks guys I hope to get one this year with a hand gun


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 16, 2016)

I may try the GP100 6"  myself this year.  I'm gonna put one of these mounts on mine with a FF3 or a Vortex Venom.  most of my shots are 40 yds or so in our woods


https://www.jackweigand.com/Ruger-Revolver-Mini-Mount.html


----------



## williams19j (May 18, 2016)

Thinking of scoping my 41 mag 
I am thinking about going with a vortex


----------



## no7fish (Oct 31, 2016)

I have hunted both a 45 LC Blackhawk and  .41 Smith.  Both do the job.  I was particularly impressed by the work the .41 did.  

Really between those it matter what load you're running. A .45 LC offers the chance to hurl more energy downrange, if you're loading it to those levels but a reasonably hot .41 will do more than a "regular" .45 LC load. (read - old non-Ruger load data)

As an aside, I killed a deer with a 300 gr XTP in the .45 LC and was a little disappointed in the internal effects.  Since then I've shifted to a 250 gr XTP running faster in hopes of achieving better expansion and energy transfer.  I haven't had a change to test this yet though.


----------

